

US company reinvents wheel to make bikes electric - tagawa
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25436871

======
tagawa
Official page here:
[http://senseable.mit.edu/copenhagenwheel/](http://senseable.mit.edu/copenhagenwheel/)

